# Cube Fragtank and lights Wanted



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I am looking for a small 30G cube Frag tank preferably with sat and and pre drilled but if not it's ok. If you lights I can buy it as a whole pack. Please pm me if you have any think thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I can make a tank for you. Shoot me an email if you would like. I will be sending a sheet of acrylic to the CNC this week, and have room to cut that tank from it.

Jon


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

J_T said:


> I can make a tank for you. Shoot me an email if you would like. I will be sending a sheet of acrylic to the CNC this week, and have room to cut that tank from it.
> 
> Jon


HI Jon,
pm sent...


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

i have these, some people have been interested but nothing solid so far.

they aren't pretty but the paint comes off easily and could be repainted. and pre drilled with a 1" bulkhead


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nevek67 said:


> i have these, some people have been interested but nothing solid so far.
> 
> they aren't pretty but the paint comes off easily and could be repainted. and pre drilled with a 1" bulkhead


Thanks Nevek but I have asked Jon from JCT to build it for me.


----------

